# Sudwala visit



## Sue B (Aug 1, 2007)

My husband and I are off to S Africa for a couple of weeks, one of which will be spent in our timeshare in Sudwala.  We leave on 15 August.

I know there have been lots of comments over the last few years about the excellent trading power of Sudwala weeks in USA  (don't know if this is still the case as we bank our week, when we don't use it, with DAE) and also about the service provided by Niky and her team.

Whilst we are there, the AGM will be taking place - do any owners want me to pass on any messages/thanks, etc when we attend?

Sue Beetlestone


----------



## decolady424 (Aug 2, 2007)

Please tell Niky and her staff how much we over here in the US really appreciate their prompt and courteous service!!  They are the best!! 
deco


----------



## Aldo (Aug 2, 2007)

While I agree with the comments about the excellent and responsive work of Niki and the staff at Sudwala, I'm curious as to your comment about the trading power.

I own a peak week at Sudwala; it has virtually zero trading power with RCI.


----------



## Sue B (Aug 4, 2007)

Aldo said:


> While I agree with the comments about the excellent and responsive work of Niki and the staff at Sudwala, I'm curious as to your comment about the trading power.
> 
> I own a peak week at Sudwala; it has virtually zero trading power with RCI.



Hi Aldo

When we bought our Sudwala week there were many messages on the TUG BB about the good trading power of Sudwala weeks with lots of examples of what different weeks would pull.  This was not why we bought - it was more to do with the low maintenance fees.  There was even a separate Sudwala Owners Group set up on Yahoo (altho this has been very quiet lately).  

I have not visited the TUG BB much over the last few months - has the trading power of Sudwala gone down?  How is this when it has improved its status and is now Silver Crown?

Sue


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 7, 2007)

Sue B said:


> Hi Aldo
> I have not visited the TUG BB much over the last few months - has the trading power of Sudwala gone down?  How is this when it has improved its status and is now Silver Crown?
> Sue



Niki and her sudwala resort staff have done a excellent job of customer service and please thank them for me. Its not the fault of sudwala what RCI USA is doing.
The Trading power took a dive 1-2 years ago for many sudwala owners.
I own a Peak and a white week and had  good trade power untill I deposited my 2008 week recently. The 2008 peak week has really really low trade power. I still have my 2007 peak week banked and the difference is like night and day. The 2008 white week actually has alittle better trade power than the 2008 peak week. 
Maintenance fees keep rising and are now double what they were when I first purchased. If I don't get even halfway decent trade power anymore its a waste of money as the weeks im pulling I can get thru low cost rentals or vaction escapes.


----------



## catwgirl (Aug 7, 2007)

I still get decent trades for my Sudwala week.  I do have to look for bulk spacebanks, or travel off-season, but still enjoy my trades.  I will be going to Mauna Loa Village on the Big Island in October with a Sudwala week.  The MFs have been rising, but are still half the price of my USA weeks.  So Sudwala still works for me.


----------



## Sue B (Aug 8, 2007)

I think there is usually a representative from RCI SA at the AGM.  I will make sure I ask the question why the trading power of Sudwala weeks seems to have gone down.

Could it be anything to do with RCI SA being bought by Cendant before the big split of this mega company?  I think RCI SA used to be a separate corporation, although linked to RCI worldwide.

Sue


----------



## Carol C (Aug 8, 2007)

catwgirl said:


> I still get decent trades for my Sudwala week.  I do have to look for bulk spacebanks, or travel off-season, but still enjoy my trades.  I will be going to Mauna Loa Village on the Big Island in October with a Sudwala week.  The MFs have been rising, but are still half the price of my USA weeks.  So Sudwala still works for me.



Like Linda, I found that Sudwala had good trade power and always worked for me. I even hoped to visit using my own weeks one day, as Sue B is doing. But alas, I owned way too many weeks and was about to get into FF/Wyn points, so something had to go. Thus I gave my weeks back to Ron, their wonderful reseller. Speaking of Ron Rutter, if you run into him give him my fond wishes and tell him I inquired about his health. Also give Niky my very best regards...she is a superb manager, great with customer service, and so I wish them all the best.


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 10, 2007)

Carol C said:


> Like Linda, I found that Sudwala had good trade power and always worked for me. :



Ya, so did I untill I deposited my 2008 weeks last week.
Things change


----------

